# Soft Saddles?



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

There's also these that I've found, but judging by the price I'm guessing their garbage? Anyone have experience with them?
YESRD Quality Synthetic English Treeless Horse Saddle Many Colors | eBay

And
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Exclucive-C...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item20d0846dfe

This one looks a little better and has good reviews xD I need to stop looking!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/TREELESS-EN...296?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35c5a38398


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I've never ridden in them so take this with a grain of salt. But I did ride in a bareback pad with stirrups and found it to be very dangerous because the "saddle" can roll.

Maybe a breast collar would prevent that. But I personally would be scared to ride with stirrups in something without a rigid tree. At least part of a rigid tree (like a Bob Marshall) would be a requirement for me. But they must work for some folks because they keep selling them.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

That's why I was looking at the soft saddles. While they don't have rigid trees, they are much more firm than just a sheet of fabric. 
I realize how dangerous stirrupped bareback pads can be and won't be getting one of those - but was hoping to get some reviews on soft saddles to see if those are safer or do a better job at distributing the weight put in the stirrups? On a bareback pad all the stirrup pressure lands on one line on the horse's back, I was hoping someone who had one or used one could say if this was less extreme with that?


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Anyone used one or have one? pros+cons?


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Interesting question. I'll bump this up.


----------

